# Motorhome Graveyards Breakers Scrapyards



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Does anyone out there know of anyone who recycles motorhomes


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.caravanbreakersnationwide.co.uk/


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Whoa, just taken a look at the website. Some of the stuff on there is well expensive ... I thought it was a breakers!! 8O 

I also clicked on the used link ... but it doesn't list stuff you have to ask for what you want and they search I think.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

wurz

I have absolutely no knowledge of this site. I have just passed some info and if you can provide better information to the enquirer I will be over the moon


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Shortcircuit, I wasn't moaning ... honest! :lol: :lol: 

I have been looking for some bits for my van lately and thought the breakers might have been the answer so I was really excited to see the link! 

However, I may have expressed my disappointment at not being able to view lots of cheap odds and sods online a little too quickly and seemed very ungrateful for the time and effort you made in posting.  

Please accept my most humble apologies


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

wurtz

Please accept *my *apologies.

I had done no investigation into this site other than a general Web enquiry about a Truma heater which brought this site up. Now I have looked at it and it does not seem to be of much use which you have highlighted.

Totally off subject, but its Friday night and I have a few nippy sweeties, so may not make to much sense other than to agree with what you have said.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi 
you could try humnamby caravans near filey they break up caravans.prices ,well so so
you could try 
caravanpartsonline.co.uk

i have bought from them again cost, so so

scottie


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

*motorhome breakers NOT caravans*

Hi whilst I do appreciate the feedback given.so far. They are caravan breakers.
Was wondering if anyone specialised in Motorhomes!!!!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

shortcircuit said:


> wurtz
> 
> Please accept *my *apologies.
> 
> ...


Shortcircuit .. its now Saturday night and I have had a few nippy sweeties too so I understand you perfectly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

try this one:

caravan breakers


----------



## travellingmomma (May 4, 2014)

2014 and still having problems sourcing a bathroom to fit a compass drifter - sometimes wish I had a caravan :?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

travellingmomma said:


> 2014 and still having problems sourcing a bathroom to fit a compass drifter - sometimes wish I had a caravan :?


Have you tried:

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

We had good service from the above for a water pump. They do break and service motorhomes as well as selling new accessories and are helpful on the phone.Not the same people as the original link you were given in 2007. Incidentally, don't try that link: I did and got back the message that a high risk site was trying to gain access to my computer.

G

Edit to add bathroom link:

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/www.caravanbreakers.net/info.php?p=9&cat=185225


----------



## travellingmomma (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for that one Grizzly - just about to go and have a better look but it looks promising


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Warning... I just used the site http://www.caravanbreakersnationwide.co.uk/ posted earlier and got some much unwanted spam.
(Yes I do have filters)


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We can recommend the breakers at Blaenavon, huge place, and friendly staff. 

While there it's worth a visit to The Big Pit almost next door, open -air museum and a trip down a coal mine, kids love it and it's free!


----------



## travellingmomma (May 4, 2014)

Going to give them a call tomorrow and see if they can help. We did a family trip to Big Pit a few years ago - loved it but not sure I should have gone down the pit (good job I had my granddaughter with me, we held each others hands 8O )


----------

